# Blame! Who can explain me the manga?



## abdezca (Jun 2, 2017)

So the other day I was watching a movie in Netflix named Blame! and I thought it was pretty random, but the world building, and the artwork intrigue me a lot, so I found out that this movie is based on a famous manga of the same name.

So I went looking for it and try to read it a couple of times. The first time I got to chapter 17 and then jumped to chapter 60, but ohh boy big mistake I couldn't figure it out shit. The manga has a lot of story, but it is mostly told by its drawings than their actual characters. At the beginning I thought "Killy" (the main character) was just randomly wandering and you could go like 3 pages with no text  so I found it tedious and boring to see a character just walking on an Industrial Landscape.

The second time that I read it, I took my time, but the story raises more questions about its characters and world. After the ending, all I could grasp is that Killy got the Net Genes through an embryo made a robot (cibo?). That grew up and now is a kid.

So my questions are,

Does Humans exists at all? Or just variations/mutations? If not where are they?

The Governing Agency what the hell is it? Are they an AI? Are they humans but in cyber space?

Silicon life? WTF are those? Who created them? Are they mutations as well?

If someone has read this manga and has a great grasp of it. Please I would love a general explanation.

I know its a long shot, but it is worth it...

Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

You read manga right-to-left.


----------



## Luka12 (Jul 5, 2017)

>Does Humans exists at all? Or just variations/mutations? If not where are they?
Yes, humans do exist but they are indeed very rare
>Silicon life? WTF are those? Who created them? Are they mutations as well?
Silicon life are cyborg that are unfriendly towards those with net-genes and also humans in general
>The Governing Agency what the hell is it? Are they an AI? Are they humans but in cyber space?
They are the protectors of the NetSphere, in other words they are hostile to humans and seek to stop Builders from consatantly making the  Megastructure grow (builders can only be stopped by those who possess terminal netgenes)


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jul 5, 2017)

The movie was great! i had some of the same questions you had and a quick google search answered those for me. The manga seems interesting so definitely pick it up. From what i hear, the overall story is very complex!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 5, 2017)

I've read the first volume and I might go back for more, but honestly, I cant recall anything about the plot at all.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 5, 2017)

ah, that's what I thought, that series already had an anime adaptation in the past, dated from 2003 and 2007.
I wonder if I should watch the old ones again before netflix's version. (I probably forgot the story since 2003)

their relations are "other", so they are not prequel/sequel, no watching order is required. But maybe you can gather more information on the story or world.


----------



## abdezca (Aug 3, 2017)

Cyan said:


> ah, that's what I thought, that series already had an anime adaptation in the past, dated from 2003 and 2007.
> I wonder if I should watch the old ones again before netflix's version. (I probably forgot the story since 2003)
> 
> their relations are "other", so they are not prequel/sequel, no watching order is required. But maybe you can gather more information on the story or world.



IN all honestly during my google search, I read that the netflix version is the best manga adaptation out there. Due to the nature of the manga, not many studios are able to grasp what it makes BLAME! great.


----------

